# Difference between the humminbird 385ci DI and the 386ci DI



## Brando (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys I am getting a new fish finder and I found both of these but I can't tell the difference besides maybe something with the GPS mapping. Just wondering if anybody on here knew. Thanks


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 29, 2012)

just checked their site and i can see no difference besides one being newer than the other...


----------



## Trapper02 (Dec 29, 2012)

Agree looks just like a newer model.

I would love to have one with side imagining but the price on SI from what I have seen so far, is just to much.

But I'm going to at least aim for down imagining.


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 29, 2012)

Trapper02 said:


> Agree looks just like a newer model.
> 
> I would love to have one with side imagining but the price on SI from what I have seen so far, is just to much.
> 
> But I'm going to at least aim for down imagining.



yeah its not cheap, that being said though after using my SI and DI for a couple years really they are the same exept when searching structure you can search a lot faster with SI having 150ft on each side or 300 on one side but other than that the detail is the same quality in both veiws IMO... the only advantage for me is when i fish lakes im not familiar with i can locate good structure faster. when im fishing vertical wether anchored or drifting i switch on the good ol 2D veiw and use my real time sonar window and use it just like a flasher and can watch fish come right to my bait like im ice fishing but the SI and DI make being able to get on top of them fish a breeze...


----------



## russ010 (Dec 29, 2012)

the 386ci is a little bit stronger unit. It has Dual Beam "PLUS" which gets you a little bit further depth. Biggest thing is the RMS output power. The 386ci puts out 500w RMS and the 385ci only puts out 300w RMS. The "PLUS" is what lets you get a little bit better picture or signal quality due to the higher RMS output of the unit. The higher output RMS you have, the faster you can scroll the screen while you're moving the boat getting a clearer picture.

But, with a 3.5" screen, I really don't think you're going to tell that big of a difference between the 2 units. You'll see a bigger difference when you start getting into the 5, 7 & bigger inch screens. Unless you are fishing in depths more than 40-50', I don't think you need to worry about it too much.


----------



## Brando (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys I went with the 385ci Di since I could get it for cheaper I will let you guys know how it works.


----------



## sfw1960 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sure you'll like it, I like my 798ci SI and I run that on the ice also.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 5, 2013)

sfw1960 said:


> I'm sure you'll like it, I like my 798ci SI and I run that on the ice also.


+2, Loved my 798ci SI, the Side Imaging worked great on the flats too. Found a super deal
on Craigs List on an 1197c so I sold it for what I had in it. My tired old eyes really enjoy that
10"screen!  HB has excellent customer service as well as two super forums to help users.


----------

